# como fabricar un circuito para lograr movilizar un robot



## mayela (Jun 19, 2007)

bueno tengo un robot que no tiene una forma clara lo hice en secundaria el hecho es que mueve sus cuatro patas durante 10 minutos, y logra moverse es por la energia que proporciona el azucar de las manzanas me gustaria saber como fabrico un circuito que me permita movilizarlo.

gracias.


----------



## rafael hernandez (Jul 4, 2007)

te adjunto un plano con el que arme una araña era algo muy sencillo, la araña huía de la luz, el circuito lo copie de una lampara y lo modifique para controlar los motores.

Saludos


----------

